# Ho Super Modified



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

after assambling an ho oval to play with this winter i needed some sort of lexan racing car so i made a super modified mold for x tractions

heres the oval









and heres the super modified mold which i will start pulling bodies in about a week or whenever i can get lexan
















sorry about the photo quality camera isnt that good


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Dunk21,

Hey looks like you got a nice 4 lane Tomy Oval track there. Should be lots of fun to race on this Winter.....Zoooooom, zoooooom baby! *Crash*...doh! and to wreck on also. lol

Bob...zilla


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Dunk21 said:


> sorry about the photo quality camera isnt that good


Hey Dunk about your photos I don't think it s entirely your camera. I think either 1- your cameras auto focus is being fooled and focusing on the things further away or 2- your camera can't focus on things that close to the lens. Check out how the things futher away are sharp and the photo of the track is fine also. Experiment with your camera (and check out your manual) you should be able to fix that issue. Just a tip from a photographer. Good luck. mj


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks for the tip im gonna go try it now


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

any better?


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

right now im working on touching the mold up so it looks a little nicer and the bodies should be smooth


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

thats the ticket!! mj


----------



## raypunzel (Jul 24, 2005)

*Id like to race there*

sorry , it did not work


----------



## Martin Simone (Feb 21, 2007)

Obviously you should talk to the "plastic surgeon" about how to build bucks. I went to his house the other day, man are you HO guys going to be happy. I saw a brand new vacoformer, a couple of really cool Daytona prototypes drawn out and even some PETG plastic sheets. I know it's only a matter of time before I see AMG bodies being produced in HO scale again.


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

i finally realized how to make a good vacuum former :woohoo:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Love these how it's made threads! Thanks to all of you guys that show you pain and agony in bringing these to life. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

the final product on round 2 chassis with no paint no wing yet....
i cut the front to simulate shock towers


----------

